# American Embroidery Supply Offers Disappearing Ink Pens



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Disappearing ink pens come in handy when a center spot or other type of mark needs to be made on a garment that will be embroidered, but you do not want it to be visible once the sewing is done. 

American Embroidery Supply carries Chako Ace disappearing ink pens in pink and violet. Either color disappears spontaneously when exposed to air. The time period varies based on writing pressure, writing material, temperature, and humidity.

The ink also disappears when it comes in contact with water. Ink marks can be blotted out with a damp cloth or sponge or will completely disappear when the garment is washed. 

To minimize the time it takes for the ink to disappear spontaneously, do not seal the garment in a bag that cuts off air ventilation. Stacking finished garments also can slow down the disappearance. 

The disappearing ink is nontoxic, and it is recommended that the pens be tested on a piece of scrap material before using. 

All online orders are shipped the same or next business day. Detailed instructions on how to use many of the specialty stabilizers are available on the website. For more information, please contact American Embroidery Supply at 888-518-6522; 770-627-2847; fax: 678-401-7160; or email: [email protected].


----------

